# UKC Registration issue...



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

So my TP is registered with the AKC & when I tried to register her UKC I have a problem. I single registered her since the litter wasn't registered & I only had her Dam UKC # & did not know the sire was also UKC. UKC stated she can't be registered unless 1. The litter is registered 2. She is over 1 year of age or 3. I have a signed authorization from sire & dam owners (which breeder owns both) that I can single register Echo. I find option 3 strange since the breeder IS also Co-Owner of Echo & she was on the application as a co-owner. What other authorization does one need? A bit confused but my breeder said she would contact the :UKC to see how to straighten out this issue.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

the easiest thing is to have the owner of the parents to go ahead and register the litter. Have her send a letter along with the application that she owns both sire and dam and approves of the breeding. She can also just list you as owner of one of the pups and you will get permanent papers sent directly to you ( just saves a step). UKC has changed the registration for co-ownership. You can have up to 4 owners, but only one has control to sell, register litters,etc


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I think she is just going to register the litter. Just didn't understand since she is on the application & she owns both parents what else do they need? I could understand if I was the only one on the application but we both are. Yvonne said it would be easy to fix & she is happy that the UKC goes through the trouble since there really are dishonest people out there trying to get papers on their dogs & puppies.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I have a male that I registered UKC. My breeder sent this letter to UKC via email and I registered him without a problem. It only took a few minutes for her to scan (they signed it) and send it:









Hope that helps! Sorry I blacked out so much of it, but your breeder should be able to do this for you.


----------

